# Crying ???



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

ive beenin cring every day this week is it hashis or relationship???:sad0049:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Graves made me cry, a lot. Don't know about Hashi's but it might. Hugs..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

k mum 29 said:


> ive beenin cring every day this week is it hashis or relationship???:sad0049:


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; well, it could be both but I will say being ill w/thyroid disease is taxing at best.

This may help.

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been weepy lately too and I have hashis and graves. I definitely think its the hashis. The outside factors arent helping, but the hashis really makes me weepy, especially when I'm hormonal.


----------

